# Smuggs 12.18.2013



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 18, 2013)

I skied Smuggs for about 3-4 hours today mostly on Madonna. No lift lines and snowing the whole time. 

There was a couple inches of new snow over night and things were skiing very nicely. I skied Doc Dempsey's glades quite a few times and hung out in the trees in the general area. Doc's was natural snow cover with a great mix of rocks, ice and powder. Branching off to alternate routes adjacent to the main run yielded powder turns. After Doc's I would stray into some lower angle trees and was getting untracked almost all the way down. Not without hitting some roots, rocks and grundel floss of course but I don't mind the abuse.

My last run was out to the BB's to check the snow and asses how things had been filling in. The top 1/2 was amazing. WAY better than I expected with untouched lines! Down lower there was plenty of snow to ski on but you had to be careful.  The natural base on the lower 1/2 of the mountain wasn't as good as most people will prefer. The notch road was nice and snowy all the way back to my car. Not a bad 1/2 day.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm glad to see it piling up at Smuggs'.  Hopefully Mother Nature isn't too unkind this weekend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 18, 2013)

Looking pretty good. Doc's is always a great run.


----------



## reefer (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm starting to hate you. Jealous. Nice pics!


----------



## Solitude67 (Dec 18, 2013)

Can't wait. Thanks for the solid report I skiied at Michael Bolton today tomorrow at Smuggs. Got cold around 12 and frigid by 230.. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 18, 2013)

Love Michael Bolton....that guy is the man!


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Dec 18, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Love Michael Bolton....that guy is the man!



i celebrate his entire catalog


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 19, 2013)

Michael knows where the powder is!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 19, 2013)

Solitude67 said:


> Can't wait. Thanks for the solid report I skiied at Michael Bolton today tomorrow at Smuggs. Got cold around 12 and frigid by 230..
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using AlpineZone mobile app



Might head to the mountain in a little while if you're there.

Blue coat, grey pants, white skis with green trees on em'.


----------



## Solitude67 (Dec 19, 2013)

Late start red skis brown pants gray descent in arkr black stickered helmet on Madonna lift now see u today.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Solitude67 (Dec 19, 2013)

Way better snow cover on Madonna mountain then on Sterling which has more terrain open with the way my boots are feeling I'm going to stick to Sterling

Sent from my SPH-L710 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Solitude67 (Dec 19, 2013)

Virtually empty. Overpriced food in lodge. No free WiFi and no water fountain in lodge Wyndham resorts is going to destroy this place the way Omni did to Brett on Woods. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 19, 2013)

Solitude67 said:


> Virtually empty. Overpriced food in lodge. No free WiFi and no water fountain in lodge Wyndham resorts is going to destroy this place the way Omni did to Brett on Woods.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using AlpineZone mobile app



Destroyed by whom? They have been run the same way for as long as I can remember. Food is overpriced like every other mountain. No fountains is annoying but sit downstairs at the restaurant and get bottomless glasses of water. Wifi? Well that's just not really their thing.


----------



## Solitude67 (Dec 19, 2013)

Meant no disrespect. Really like the terrain reminds me of Burke. Nice layout. Great time on RumRunner today. Thanks

Sent from my SPH-L710 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 19, 2013)

Solitude67 said:


> Meant no disrespect. Really like the terrain reminds me of Burke. Nice layout. Great time on RumRunner today. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using AlpineZone mobile app



No offense taken. Glad you had a good time. Next time your headed up let me know I have a bunch of BOGO coupons.


----------



## Solitude67 (Dec 19, 2013)

Sweet got my fix on liftopia for $39 skiing bush tomorrow loved Smugglers Alley to lower RumRunner trail of the day. Heading back to lot one too cold. Last run...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 19, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> No offense taken. Glad you had a good time. Next time your headed up let me know I have a bunch of BOGO coupons.



Are they good on Sundays?  The Irving bogo is only good midweek at Smuggs.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 19, 2013)

Any day except holidays!


----------



## Solitude67 (Dec 19, 2013)

Too tired to post a full trip report.  Simply put if you go to Smuggs you will be very happy with yourself for doing so.  It was a great day weather wise started to get the deep freeze on around 2:30PM but worth skiing until 4.... Conditions were similar to Bolton Valley of yesterday but there was more snow cover on Smuggs especially on Sterling.  Madonna Mountain had Upper Chilcoot, Catwalk and Doc Dempsey's Glades open and all were in good shape especially Chilcoot no bare spots and a fantastic run to yourself which is extraordinary to be able to fly down Chilcoot.  All fed into Link which also was in really nice shape. Took Link directly to the Sterling lift often.  Sterling had Smugglers Alley and RumRunner Open and both skiied well. Great Tips from this Thread so thank you Huck it and Mad.   Off to Sugarbush tomorrow.  Nite....


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 19, 2013)

I will be at Mt. Ellen Friday.  Which side are you skiing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solitude67 (Dec 19, 2013)

Not sure. Likely starting at Lincoln but Will reply tomorrow. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 20, 2013)

Solitude67 said:


> Not sure. Likely starting at Lincoln but Will reply tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using AlpineZone mobile app



I will pm you.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 20, 2013)

Solitude sorry I missed ya. Looked for you on Madonna but I didn't have my phone and only stayed for a few runs before I had split. I hit Doc D's a few times and then went out to the BB's for powder.

Enjoy SB today! Your timing is good...before potential rain this weekend!


----------



## skiking4 (Dec 20, 2013)

Can't wait! Will be up there for the week starting tomorrow for the first time and it looks pretty darn good for mid December.


----------



## Solitude67 (Dec 20, 2013)

Wet wet wet better let up soon were it not for the Warren Miller free ticket I'd be at the bar slide brook closed and summit chair on wind hold will up date later when back inside. Tip great bathrooms and lazy boy chair in lift ticket lodge at Lincoln. Thank you Mr president!!!! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 20, 2013)

Lincoln is the side to be on...  Mt Ellen was heavy mashed potatoes.  I burned my warren miller tic, too.  I would have saved it had I known the r@!n would start so early


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 20, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> Lincoln is the side to be on...  Mt Ellen was heavy mashed potatoes.  I burned my warren miller tic, too.  I would have saved it had I known the r@!n would start so early
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Bummer. Should go to Jay tomorrow to make up for it!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 20, 2013)

I would have gone today had I known...  Oh well.  I'm still sliding down a hill on skis, so it's not tht bad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solitude67 (Dec 20, 2013)

Heaven's Gate is in great shape except the right side ski down organ grinder which is a fantastic run today. Note super Bravo Express Castle Rock and Heaven's Gate closed wet but very skiable day...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Solitude67 (Dec 20, 2013)

Attaching a couple of photos from today at Lincoln Peak at Sugarbush.  Really enjoyed the day with the exception of the rain from early but actually ended by around 1:30pm.  Spent most of the day under the Super Bravo Quad Chair as Heaven's Gate North Lynx and Slide Brook were all closed today.  Best runs of the day were Murphy's Glades, Lower Jester and Lower Organ Grinder.  Ended the day on a tip from Ski Patrol who are a great bunch of guys at Sugarbush on Snowball.  It was a great choice wide open with coverage from side to side.  Really amazing snowmaking at Sugarbush.  While I had a great time at both Michael Bolton Valley and at Smuggs, even with the rain Sugarbush hands down is the best of the area.  Will be back again later this season and lets all pray to that this weekend's storm is snow instead of the dreaded R word....


----------

